# Dateien mit KiTTY uploaden und downloaden



## Dragosius (18. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze das Programm KiTTY, um mich auf einen Server zu verbinden.
Hauptgrund, warum ich KiTTY und nicht PuTTY nehme ist einfach der, dass ich dort das Passwort speichern kann, damit ich es mir nicht merken muss.  

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich dort denn Dateien uploaden und auch downloaden kann?
Ich bin definitiv kein Experte, müsste dort aber ein paar Dateien pflegen.


Vielen Dank


----------



## ComFreek (18. August 2020)

Verbindest du dich per SSH? Ich glaube nicht, dass das so einfach möglich ist in dem Fall. Denn wenn du erst einmal mit Hilfe von Kitty verbunden bist, bist du nur noch im SSH-Terminal.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, für dein Vorhaben eine ausgefeiltere Software zu benutzen. Wie wäre es mit MobaXTerm? Oder FileZilla? Das sind die zwei, die ich kenne. Beide unterstützen die Speicherung eines Passworts.


----------



## Dragosius (23. August 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich bei MobaXTerm unter "SSH" denn das Passwort hinterlegen kann?


----------



## ComFreek (23. August 2020)

Probier's doch einfach aus, habe es selbst schon länger nicht mehr benutzt


----------



## Dragosius (23. August 2020)

Das habe ich durchaus, nur aktuell finde ich die Option eben nicht.


----------



## Dragosius (23. August 2020)

Ich habe es nun mit WinSCP hin bekommen, also werde ich das dann weiterhin nutzen.


----------



## Zvoni (24. August 2020)

Was funktioniert denn mit scp nicht?
EDIT: Oder noch besser (mache ich mit meinen Linux-Kisten): Definiere dir einen Ordner auf dem Server, und exportier den per NFS.
Auf diese Art kann ich schnell Dateien austauschen, wenn ich irgendwas irgendwohin schieben muss

EDIT2: Terminal welches SSH-Passwort speichert: Remmina
Benutze ich selbst, um die Server in unserem Verein zu warten (sogar von extern via ddns)
https://remmina.org/


----------

